# Feedback on today's plastidip (front bumper)



## HatchCruzer (Jun 21, 2013)

Looks awesome. Just need to get the bug splats of the bumper now 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

You ever thought if the "raccoon eyes" as well the spot under the headlights?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Rocky87 (Apr 28, 2013)

Loving it


----------



## IACRUZE248 (Jul 13, 2013)

looks great !!


----------



## oMAHONEYo (Mar 23, 2012)

Yup, think this is one of the quickest nice mods on a white cruze.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Very nice job on the plasti dip job. Keep it up!


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

Look's great. I'll be doing the same to mine this weekend.


----------



## tmlferguson (Mar 28, 2013)

I've been trying to do the same to mine for the last couple weeks, but not having a garage makes me a victom of the elements...
It's nice to see what it will look like prior to the project though.
I'll be making a trek to my dad's this weekend and will get the front done at that time in his garage.
I'll be doing the inlay under the headlights as well.
The roof will have to wait until I get some more platiDip as I currently don't have enough to do it though.

I think it looks great. :3tens:
Looks like you did a gloss over the front, but not on the roof... is that correct?
You thinking about doing the roof with gloss coat as well?


----------



## emanon9297 (Oct 10, 2012)

looks awesome!


----------



## Knight (Jun 27, 2013)

Looks great..


----------



## Hack (Jul 10, 2013)

Curious as to how you did the LED strips. Looks good

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

I would suggest purchasing a set of smoked side marker lenses from a member of this forum who operates a website called klearz. They are expensive but totally worth it.


----------



## SnowBlindLTZ (Jan 4, 2012)

i have thought about it but they are too expensive for my taste, I have access to a machine shop at work where Ive often pondered making my own. If I try it i will post the results. I modifies the plastidip today, I think it looks better this way....


----------



## Jaycruze (Jul 11, 2011)

looks better with the white across the bottom, i plan to do the same thing.

Did remove the license plate mount when you did yours?


----------



## taylorbrianne2 (Jul 16, 2013)

Love this as is! How do you like your fog lights? I was looking to get a pair similar. I like the Mercedes style fogs better than my current ones.


----------



## Rauen (Apr 27, 2013)

Merc6 said:


> You ever thought if the "raccoon eyes" as well the spot under the headlights?
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I agree here. Loose the eyelids and go black on the so called raccoon eyes. But the bumper looks fantastic in my opinion


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

Love the second version even more...great job!!!


----------



## SnowBlindLTZ (Jan 4, 2012)

I love the led lights, i do have to replace them just about every year though. But at $20 a set i can manage the 15 minutes it takes to replace them. 

I dont think i can get rid of the eyebrows, i like the look and they get a lot of compliments! I appreciate all the feedback, i am glad i made the change today to removesome of the plastidip.

heres my wife's RS with my buddies GLI


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

I think that looks fantastic!

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------

